
Once-tolerant Indonesia moves to outlaw gay – and extramarital – sex - imartin2k
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/once-tolerant-indonesia-moves-to-outlaw-gay--and-extramarital--sex/2018/02/09/d82b7112-0b79-11e8-998c-96deb18cca19_story.html
======
bufferoverflow
87% muslim country. Not a surprising move at all.

~~~
imartin2k
It’s actually a bit more complicated. The Islam traditionally practiced in
Indonesia has been well known for being comparatively tolerant and for
promoting pluralism. So the issue is not the fact of being predominantly a
Muslim country in itself, but growing influence coming from conservative
forces in the Middle East (which, indeed, is not all that surprising).

The largest Islamic organization in the country and traditionally the biggest
proponent of a moderate Islam, Nahdlatul Ulama, is clearly naming the problem:
Wahhabism. "It is false and counterproductive to claim that the actions of al-
Qaeda, ISIS, Boko Haram and other such groups have nothing to do with Islam,
or merely represent a perversion of Islamic teachings. They are, in fact,
outgrowths of Wahhabism and other fundamentalist streams of Sunni Islam,"
Yaqut said."
[http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/05/25/humanitarian-i...](http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2017/05/25/humanitarian-
islam-movement-begins-in-east-java.html)

Interesting read about the same topic here
[http://foreignpolicy.com/2017/02/14/indonesias-moderate-
isla...](http://foreignpolicy.com/2017/02/14/indonesias-moderate-islam-is-
slowly-crumbling/)

It's definitely sad to see the moderate forces lose against the foreign-funded
supporters of extremist views in what otherwise is a beautiful country.

~~~
bocahrokok
As indonesian, i couldnt be agree more with this.its complicated. Especially
if everythings what you did needs to be related with religion(goverment,
business, relation) You cant hide it. Many people worried with the future in
here

